# Live interactive map shows exactly how much harmful smog is in the air where you live right now



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 18, 2015)

The World Air Quality Index is publishing real time pollution maps across the entire world, providing city dwellers up-to-the minute information on the levels of harmful particles in the air.

The maps provide a snapshot of the PM2.5 particulate matter from diesel car fumes, the burning of fossil fuels, wood and ultrafine dust.

MAP HERE
http://aqicn.org/map/world#@g/33.9449/7.8383/3z








*AIR POLLUTION DEATHS WILL DOUBLE IN NEXT 35 YEARS TO KILL UP TO 6.6 MILLION PEOPLE EVERY YEAR*
Air pollution is expected to kill more than 6.5 million people a year worldwide by 2050 - twice the current number, a study has found.

Globally, the problem causes around 3.3 million premature deaths annually - mainly in Asia. 

The premature deaths are due to two key pollutants - fine particulates known as PM2.5s - and the toxic gas nitrogen dioxide, both produced by diesel cars, lorries and buses.

The pollutants affect a person's lung capacity and growth, and are linked to ailments including lung cancer and heart disease.

Outdoor air pollutants such as ozone and the the fine particulates less than 2.5 micrometres (0.0025 mm) in diameter are linked with serious diseases with long-term health impacts.

But calculating the effects on a global scale is challenging because air quality is not monitored in some regions - and the toxicity of particles varies depending on their source.

Professor Jos Lelieveld, of the Max Planck Institute for Chemistry, and colleagues combined a model examining global air pollution with population data and health statistics to estimate the relative contribution of different sources - mainly from fine particulate matter - to early death.

Their results show residential energy emissions, such as those from heating and cooking - which are prevalent in India and China - have the largest impact.

In most regions of the US and a few other countries, emissions from traffic and power generation are found to be important, whereas in Europe those from agriculture are the largest contributors of toxic fine particles.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 18, 2015)

Smog must be really bad in that photo
I cannot see Simon Templer at all  just the halo


----------



## Loosenut (Sep 18, 2015)

Biggest polluter on that map is?... Wait for it... China!! Raise your hands if any of you were surprised...


----------



## R00kie (Sep 18, 2015)

Lucky to be living in a smog free environment


----------



## XL-R8R (Sep 18, 2015)

Loosenut said:


> Biggest polluter on that map is?... Wait for it... China!! Raise your hands if any of you were surprised...


China has 1.3 billion people... America has 320 million and the EU has 500 million.....

Now lets look at the pollution figures:





I'd say China, producing around 35% of all products globally, and having 1.3 billion people, were doing quite alright with their per capita emissions being in line with Europe's and still *massively *under America's wastefulness. 


Edit:  Lets not forget the 1.25 billion that live in India.....


----------



## Frick (Sep 18, 2015)

Not much measuring done in Sweden, not much need for it either I suspect. My personal guess is it's around zero where I grew up, now I live in a place with some paper mills though, so it's probably at least in the 20's here if not more...


----------



## XL-R8R (Sep 18, 2015)

I love Sweden for its clean air.... when the plane door opens in any other country, the airport smells like ass..... in Sweden, it smells of unicorn farts and stuff.... it really is that good lol

Even the cities there have better air than most EU countries do in their "green" spaces away from industrial areas. So sad.


----------



## Loosenut (Sep 18, 2015)

XL-R8R said:


> China has 1.3 billion people... America has 320 million and the EU has 500 million.....
> 
> Now lets look at the pollution figures:
> 
> ...



I admit not taking into account the population, the damned map just shocked me.

Ok, i'll go back under my rock now...


----------



## v12dock (Sep 18, 2015)

"Probably because we're too busy making medical breakthroughs and blockbuster movies and going to the moon!" - Hank Hill


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 18, 2015)

Of course where I live; Cheyenne Wyoming, it is very low. 

http://aqicn.org/city/usa/wyoming/cheyenne-/


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 18, 2015)

Where I live its zero.


----------



## erocker (Sep 18, 2015)

The US would be polluting a lot more but the Chineese TOOK ERR JEERRBSS!!!! Any consumer is to blame though as they buy the products that create pollution by getting made. I'm guilty.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 18, 2015)

It's pretty low here in the woods
Closest city through the woods has a 31


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 18, 2015)

erocker said:


> The US would be polluting a lot more but the Chineese TOOK ERR JEERRBSS!!!! Any consumer is to blame though as they buy the products that create pollution by getting made. I'm guilty.


I don't like Polar bears anyway.


----------



## droopyRO (Sep 18, 2015)

Well to pollute you have to produce stuff, seeing that most factories here were sold to scrap and the land they were on bought by business man, no wonder we are in the green.


----------

